
Plan or build? - ColinWright
http://joel.is/post/28001166593/plan-or-build
======
ColinWright
I wonder why this was flagged. Do people feel it was wrong, or inappropriate?
Not getting any votes and sinking without trace I understand, that's the luck
of the draw. But getting flagged is different.

I'm puzzled, curious, and generally a bit confused by HN at times.

Oh well, _c'est la vie._

